# What Rustoleum color is closest to Cub white?



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a 70s 1250 and I'm trying to match original white. I used Rustoleum (Ivory?) white but it's more yellow where original is slightly gray. I can't find Cub white here. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Try this list.





Paint Chart & Codes - Only Cub Cadets


Paint Chart & Codes Technical Library - Tractors



www.onlycubcadets.net


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Some guys use Rustoleum epoxy almond appliance paint. Sample attached.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I painted the side panels. I have decals for them but you see how they don't match.
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

